# sun made my hair go ginger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

got back from BANGKOK and my hair has gone from brown to redish!!!!!!!!! lol

looking for a good brown hair colour that doesnt leave my hair even more ginger when it gets lighter and fades out as i see alot of people who dye there hair go ginge when it starts washing out...

so i want to colour my hair to get rid of the ginge but i dont want it to then go ginge again when the colour starts fading

ahahahah

sorry for the strange description but i didnt know how else to put it lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Chop your head off !!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeah sure the sun did it... that age old excuse...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Yeah sure the sun did it... that age old excuse...


Yeah my Mrs reckons the sun got on her minge as well !!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

gemilky69 said:


> Yeah my Mrs reckons the sun got on her minge as well !!!


Ooooh... youre gonna have to dig that out with a spoon... how do you stop it contaminating your old fella...??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Ooooh... youre gonna have to dig that out with a spoon... how do you stop it contaminating your old fella...??


I'm on a serious post gear crash and have NO testosterone what so ever so therfore have taken a vow of chemically induced celibacy !!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Shotgun - face - trigger - problem solved.

Trust me its best for everyone


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Sun my a$$, Bangkok ladyboys have red cum.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Big Boy, dont worry about it. I have black hair and in the summer time it can turn noticably dark brown. I cant say how long it took to return to my normal hair colour (didnt really care much) but it does go back to normal.

Beard can go a kinda rusty ginger though, solution was to shave off.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

ive not been in the sun for agers....my hair is kinda black lmao when im sure it used to be brown....


----------

